# Lee Kay



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if they have changed the locks yet this tear?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> Does anyone know if they have changed the locks yet this tear?


They usually change them in May.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

No, the locks haven't been changed yet. I was out there yesterday. Seems like they changed them in July last couple of years.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

That is what I heard July


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I asked them last week and they said probably sometime in July, but that it just depended on when they got new keys made and got around to it.


----------

